# RLS - Restless Leg Syndrome



## NaturesGift (Oct 29, 2017)

Are there any doctors in Ohio that would allow medical Marijuana for RLS?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2017)

I found this for you. https://www.marijuanadoctors.com/medical-marijuana/OH/qualification


----------



## Heavy Metal 1 (Jan 26, 2018)

to OP, I found that cannabis worked very well for my RLS.  1-2 draws and I am good.  I am in circumstances right now where I cannot consume the herb; I have found that consumption of tonic water (w/ quinine) will stop the RLS.  The amount of tonic water needed is dependent on the severity of the RLS attack.  I am not sure how that works and I cannot remember where I had learned about.  So if you can't get the holy herb for your MM card for RLS at least there may be an alternative that can work for you.  For a while I took some prescription med for it.  It was awful.  It took away my RLS for night, but gave it to me in spades in the daytime.


----------

